# [grand débutant] Installation & Question

## muny

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Voilà après un article sur linuxfr.org sur la sortie du LiveDVD de Gentoo, me suis dit que j'allais essayer.

-> lancement du livedvd

-> navigateur -> handbook

-> installation du stage3 et de portage

-> lecture USE (et écriture de ma tartine dans make.conf)

-> installation du noyau par défaut

-> je reste dans le chroot et installe system-base, les binutils, et deux~trois utilitaires

Reboot

Installation de KDE (en -semantic)

Installation d'un tit kernel 3.0.4

Voilà. En tout l'installation aura durée ~10 heures sur mon i3. (avec une grosse pause dodo et une autre ciné, au milieu, ben ouhai j'ai canal+ gratos en ce moment ! :p). Tout fonctionne : Son, mise en veille, mise en hibernation, gestion d'énergie, accélération graphique, ethernet, wifi, bluetooth, usb, SDcard. Bref, tout.

Je ne suis pas surpris d'être épaté (ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens :p). Portage c'est du délire, USE et make.conf du bonheur en barre de douze. Kde est véloce comme jamais. L'accélération graphique est meilleure que sur mon ancienne distro (précision : l'usage des effets de kde ne grêve en rien les perfos par ailleurs par exemple google-chrome se lance en opengl actif, mon ancienne distro ne permettait pas ça)

Une petite capture d'écran, ça se fait parait il : donc voilà deux konsoles présentant version de noyau et un lsmod avec un seul module... 

http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1315296921.png

Alors dans le sujet du topic c'était marqué Question ... Alors les questions :

Est ce que l'association Gentoo-fr (si elle existe) vend de la pate thermique ?

Si non, pourrait elle envisager cette idée marrante, sympa et pratique ?

Voilà, en fait c'était tout.  Un grand débutant de plus avec Gentoo.

Ai installé la suite kde-graphics, et ai finalement pris le semantik desktop.

Ai rencontré un problème majeur grave delamortquitue : l'effet "lampe magique" ne fonctionne pas... lol

Un bonus : plus de problèmes avec klipper (...)

Maintenant installation okular, scribus & vlc 

!! MERCI !!Last edited by muny on Tue Sep 06, 2011 8:16 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## barul

Bienvenue chez nous!

Je t'avoue qu'en voyant le titre du topic j'ai eu un peu peur ; encore un débutant qui veut installer Gentoo et qui espère que tout marchera tout seul… Même pas!

Sinon, gare aux trolls; quelqu'un qui utilise Chrome, ça peut vite devenir une cible!

 :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je n'ai vraiment pas compris ta question...

Pourquoi une association liée à Gentoo vendrait de la pâte thermique   :Question: 

----------

## barul

Je crois que c'était de l'humour, comme on compile beaucoup, ça chauffe.

----------

## muny

Merci pour l'accueil :-)

Et ouhaip, c'était de l'humour ... :-) Mais ça pourrait être une idée pertinente et drôle, que l'asso gentoo-fr en vende :)

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Wink: 

----------

## muny

#burn, baby, burn

export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 

emerge -uD --buildpkg world

cpulimit -P /usr/bin/gmake -l 50

----------

